
How emotions underlie even the coldest human calculations - joeyespo
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612386/how-emotions-underlie-even-the-coldest-human-calculations/
======
waterpigcow
i really enjoyed this article and i think that chess players were a perfect
case study for this sort of thing, i wonder though how applicable this is to
other games or every day life.

